# swing oder javafx



## n00b4u (18. Dez 2015)

Guten Tag, wie schon mal erwähnt, bin ich JAVA-technisch gesehen, ein n00b (siehe Nickname). 

Ich will hier auch keine Grundsatzdebatten lostreten, allerdings erstelle ich gerade ein kleines Programm (Vokabeltester) und stehe jetzt vor der Frage, wie erstelle ich die GUI? 

Ich arbeite mit NetBeans und habe fesgestellt, dass es mit Swing Möglichkeiten gibt, die GUI ähnlich wie in VS "bequem" mit visuellem Editor zu erstellen. Demgegenüber habe ich in diversen Büchern und Foren gelesen, dass eigentlich javafx das Mittel der Wahl sein sollte, für javafx habe ich aber keine entsprechendes Äquivalent gefunden, das es mir ermöglicht grafische Oberflächen bequem zusammen zu klicken. 

Ja ich bin schreibfaul. Nun meine Frage, da ich ohnehin am lernen bin, kann man Swing noch verwenden, oder sollte ich es beiseite lassen und mich eher gleich auf javafx stürzen? 

Danke schonmal vorab.


----------



## MWin123 (18. Dez 2015)

http://gluonhq.com/open-source/scene-builder/


----------



## n00b4u (18. Dez 2015)

Super Danke


----------



## Joose (18. Dez 2015)

Ob du Swing lernst oder nicht solltest du dir überlegen.
Theoretisch ist JavaFX das neuerste UI Framework was auch weiterentwickelt wird. Ein großer Vorteil davon ist die Trennung vom UI zum dazugehörigen Code.
Da es Swing aber schon länger gibt findet man zu Swing einfach viel mehr Tutorials und Anleitungen. Wobei es auch schon genügend zu JavaFX gibt.

Es ist sicher nicht verkehrt sich die Grundlagen von Swing ebenfalls anzuschauen wenn man will (damit man ein gewissen Grundverständnis hat), aber grundsätzlich würde ich JavaFX lernen.


----------



## n00b4u (18. Dez 2015)

Sorry, dass es im falschen Forum gepostet wurde. Ich dachte das ist ein typisches Einsteigerproblem. Ich gelobe Besserung.


----------



## lam_tr (18. Dez 2015)

Hi zusammen, ich will noch ergänzen dass das Model-UI Binding in JavaFX sehr vorteilhaft.
Da macht das Programmieren einfach nur Spaß. Für Java kenne ich kein anderes Databinding API, dass so gut wie bei JavaFX geführt wird. Swing ist bei mir voll vorbeigelaufen. Ich habe bisher sehr viel SWT gemacht, aber JavaFX ist schon ein Fortschritt.

Als weiterer Grund ist die coole Animation und Styling der UI mit CSS.

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## n00b4u (18. Dez 2015)

Danke nochmal für den Link mit SceneBuilder, habe mir grade zwei Tutorials angesehen und selbst ein wenig "rumgespielt". Das macht ja richtig Spass.


----------



## lam_tr (18. Dez 2015)

Guck dir mal e(fx)clipse an, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Tom Schindl hat da sehr viele coole Sachen gemacht.


----------



## n00b4u (18. Dez 2015)

@lam wie der Name sagt, läuft das mit Eclipse? Ich mag Eclipse nicht. Ich komm damit nicht klar. Habe im Studium mit Eclipse gearbeitet und jetzt zum Einstieg damit angefangen, muss aber sagen, dass mir NetBeans wesentlich besser gefällt. Ist rein subjektiv und vielleicht auch Einbildung, aber ich finde damit tue ich mich leichter.


----------



## Jardcore (18. Dez 2015)

Glaube NetBeans hat standartmäßig alle Features die man durch e(fx)clipse bekommt.
Musst dir also keine Sorgen machen


----------



## n00b4u (18. Dez 2015)

Bin ja beruflich viel mit .Net unterwegs auch mit XAML... Aber durch den SceneBuilder hat JAVA jetzt nen großen Fan mehr. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch mehr Zeit zum programmieren


----------



## n00b4u (18. Dez 2015)

Um das Thema noch zu erweitern. Wie würde man am professionellsten das MVC in Java umsetzen. Wie gesagt bin ja noch ein Anfänger/Umsteiger. Und mit den Packages ist das mir schon ne Weile her...

Ich wäre jetzt hergegangen, hätte ein Projekt erstellt und in dem Projekt drei Packages erstellt eines mit Controlmit der Programmlogik, ein Package mit der Datenanbindung, Modell und in das letzte dann eben die fxml.

Oder habe ich das mit den Packages hier falsch verstanden?


----------



## Jardcore (18. Dez 2015)

MVC ist ja nur eine Richtlinie, heißt machs wie du denkst 

Die fxml würde ich jedoch wie resources behandeln. Sonst hört sich das doch mal nach nem Plan an 
Hier ein Link zur Inspirationen: https://jaxenter.de/mvvmfx-model-view-viewmodel-mit-javafx-16262


----------



## n00b4u (18. Dez 2015)

Ok. Danke sehr.


----------



## lam_tr (20. Dez 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ja das ist richtig. Für Leute die mit Eclipse erst anfangen ist es sehr overloaded. Ich vergleich da Eclipse immer gerne mit Photoshop. Nicht die IDE an sich macht das aus sondern die Features und Frameworks drum rum. 

Was spricht an sich für efxclipse?
- CSS Syntaxhighlighting, CSS Autocompleting
- JavaFX Graph
- FXML Autocompleting
- JavaFX Rich Client Platform, ja ich weiss Netbeans bietet es auch, ist nur nicht verbreitet wie bei Eclipse.
- JavaFX Code Editors
- JavaFX Preview Ansicht
- etc.

Es lohnt sich da einzuarbeiten. Später spart man sich sehr viel Zeit für einige Dinge.

Ist schlussendlich Geschmackssache.

Viele Grüße
lam


----------

